# Dunno if Boo The Kangaroo fits too well!



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

But with Fear the Deer!
Crazed deer run amok in restaurant
Can we come up with an Aussie chant other than our Aussie, Aussie Oi Oi Oi for the Kangaroos, Wallabies and what should we call the Aussie Eleven
The Crocs no doubt!

Banga ye be Kangas?

Wallop ye be Wallaby?

Beware the Crocodile Smile?
We'll just leave them out of the restaurant unless cooked!


----------

